# york HVAC blower not working



## beaven (Jun 18, 2006)

Hi,
Our York HVAC (7yrs old) does not switch on. Thermostat and blower switch are on but blower won't turn on. Checked the power to the unit and it is ok.
How do I reset / jump start the blower?

Please advise.
Thanks


----------



## inspectorD (Jun 18, 2006)

Try browsing through the hvac section someone already posted this problem...I  think


----------



## Square Eye (Jun 18, 2006)

I've been browsing and I find nothing that would help.

Trace the wire back from the blower and see if there is power on the line (input) side of the contactor. Then check for power on the control power wire. If the problem is with the contactor, there will be voltage on both the line side and the control wire, nothing on the load (blower) side. 

Some contactors have a button or a center piece that when you push it down, it closes the contacts manually. Not all contactors have this feature and if the contactor has burned out, the blower will still not work. If the control coil has burned out, the blower should come on.

From there, I'm not confident enough to tell you to try anything else.


----------



## glennjanie (Jun 20, 2006)

Hello Beaven:
I have never seen a blower motor with a reset on it but I have had to change a lot of blower motors out. They seem to be short lived in some cases and long lived in others. Check it like Square Eye said and then look into a new motor. 
Glenn


----------



## inspectorD (Jun 20, 2006)

Is the cover in place and fastened when you are checking this?
Is that what you mean by the blower switch?
When you remove the cover plate look at the switch itself. Could be broken.


----------



## beaven (Jun 21, 2006)

yes the cover switch(the interlock) is in place and tests fine.. We still have to test as suggested by Square guy and then I'll let you know. Thanks.


----------



## glennjanie (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey Beaven! I just had another thought (they sneak up on me sometimes); see if your blower will turn easily by hand. If it won't the motor is definitely burned out.
Glenn


----------



## beaven (Jul 14, 2006)

Hi All,
We could not figure this out.. and had to call the york representative. He figure out the problem in 10 seconds. The problem was that there was an additional inline fuse which we were not aware  of that had blown.... because the mice were chewing up the wires from the unit on the outside....
Thanks for all your prompt ideas and repllies!


----------



## beaven (Jul 14, 2006)

Hi All,
We could not figure this out.. and had to call the york representative. He figured out the problem in 10 seconds. The problem was that there was an additional inline fuse which we were not aware  of that had blown.... because the mice were chewing up the wires from the unit on the outside....
Thanks for all your prompt ideas and repllies!


----------



## beaven (Jul 14, 2006)

Hi All,
We could not figure this out.. and had to call the york representative. He figured out the problem in 10 seconds. The problem was that there was an additional inline fuse which we were not aware  of that had blown.... because the mice were chewing up the wires from the unit on the outside....
Thanks for all your prompt ideas and repllies!


----------



## beaven (Jul 14, 2006)

Hi All,
We could not figure this out.. and had to call the york representative. He figured out the problem in 10 seconds. The problem was that there was an additional inline fuse which we were not aware  of that had blown.... because the mice were chewing up the wires from the unit on the outside....
Thanks for all your prompt ideas and repllies!


----------



## Chopsaw2843 (Jan 6, 2011)

Your furnas blower plugs into a control module. My blower has three speeds, refer to the schmatic on the panel cover. White wire is the neutral and a black, blue, & red wire for each speed. I took an extention cord and installed spade connectors to allow external power to the fan. This will allow the motor to be tested outside of the panel/furnas controls. This would allow you to verifty the motor will run. There is a capacitor to start the motor which also has spade connectors for easy replacement of the $20 capacitor. I have just completed a repair to my blower motor. The motor would humm when power was applied. The fan could be turned, but the motor would not come up to speed. Turns out the bearing lubrication became a glue and the motor could not spin freely. The GE motor bearings are sealed, no design for additional bearing lube/grease. Since a replacement motor was $200 and was not a direct replacement, I disassembed the motor. I found the bearings are just sleeve bearings. The lubrication had been lost due to being 13 years old and the oil was stored in a fabric/cotton material. I packed the area with grease. But a synthetic motor oil could have been dripped into the fabric to restore lubrication. You can test the fan circuit at the furnas motor spade connectors. Remember, white/neutral is the return for power for all three speeds. So power/voltage can be checked at the spade connectors for each speed. Yorke & Lenox have exclusive rights to the General Electric motor. You may not be able to purchase a exact replacement if you are not an approved contractor. I called six supply houses and checked the internet with no one having a replacement motor available.


----------

